# Affordable Monoblock Forged! VS Forged Wheels!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*VS Forged Wheels*_
*GetYourWheels Authorized Distributor*

VS Forged wheel is a collaboration between Vertini Wheels and Stance Wheels, hence the name VS.
These new VS Forged monoblock wheels are surely going to change the aftermarket wheel industry.
Taking in consideration for the ultimate street and performance wheel, VS Forged wheels features aggressive, unique styles.
Using the latest innovative technology, VS Forged brings super light weight, forged monoblock wheels without sacrificing strength.
Each set is built to your car's fitment needs and tested for road use even with their own interpretation of the modern wheel design.
With prices these low for a full set, VS Forged brings the best bang for the buck forged monoblock wheels to the car industry.

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*
All wheels from VS Forged are available from 18" to 22"
18" from 8.0 to 11.5" wide sizes - $2,400/set
19" from 8.0 to 11.5" wide sizes - $2,500/set
20" from 8.5 to 11.5" wide sizes - $2,600/set
21" only 9.0 and 10.5" wide sizes - $2,800/set
22" only 10.5" wide size - $2,900/set

Here are a couple of my favorite designs!

*VS01*









*VS02*









*VS06*









*VS08*









*VS14*









*Full Line-up*









Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*
_Each set takes about 6-8 weeks in production._
*Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*
​


----------



## emolas (Dec 22, 2017)

I like VS05. It is one of my most favorite designs among many wheels.
However in Japan it is very difficult to get it, it is very expensive.
For example, it is over $ 1000 a piece in Japan.
I think that American design wheels look good on Model3.
I’m envious that you can get American wheels at a relatively low price.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS Forged VS02* in a modest *Slate Grey* finish
19X9 built for a Q50RS
20lbs


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

emolas said:


> I like VS05. It is one of my most favorite designs among many wheels.
> However in Japan it is very difficult to get it, it is very expensive.
> For example, it is over $ 1000 a piece in Japan.
> I think that American design wheels look good on Model3.
> I'm envious that you can get American wheels at a relatively low price.


I like Enkei Racing wheels. Well I like their lightness more than their style.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS Forged VS08* in a the popular *Brushed Titanium* finish
20X9.5 built for Audi S6
22 lbs


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

Are the VS09 true directional like the Vertini RF 1.4 are? I'm really liking the Vertini with correct direction for each side, but I also like forged. Is there a site that shows the available finishes for either VS or Vertini?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

ppower said:


> Are the VS09 true directional like the Vertini RF 1.4 are? I'm really liking the Vertini with correct direction for each side, but I also like forged. Is there a site that shows the available finishes for either VS or Vertini?


Yes! The VS09 would be true directional so you would get a left and right side.

You can see the different finishes for the RF1.4 *here* and pretty much any finish you see on the *Stance* and *Vertini* wheels, we can get done on the VS Forged wheels.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS Forged VS02 in Satin Black!*
These were built in a specific OE+ fitment to re-use with stock tires
19X8 = 19lbs
19X9 = 20lbs


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Do you have more photos of VS Forged VS12? What is the warranty of VS wheels? Their website is slim on information.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Do you have more photos of VS Forged VS12? What is the warranty of VS wheels? Their website is slim on information.


I have a couple photos from this order but no other finishes.



















You can see more of them here. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157697457085224

As for warranty, I would contact them directly for an in depth description but for the most part, it'll be pretty similar to all other manufacturers offering structural warranty but not include road hazard.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> I have a couple photos from this order but no other finishes.
> 
> You can see more of them here. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157697457085224
> 
> As for warranty, I would contact them directly for an in depth description but for the most part, it'll be pretty similar to all other manufacturers offering structural warranty but not include road hazard.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS Forged VS03 in Gloss Brushed Clear!*
21X10.5 all around for an Audi S7.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS02 seems to be the popular choice! This set was done in Gloss Black for a Tesla Model 3.
19X9 = 20 lbs | 19X10 = 21lbs


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Indeed VS02 is very popular. Part of the reason that it was never under serious consideration for me.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks to Josh @getyourwheels.com my 3 will sport an awesome set of custom VS Forged wheels by the end of this year. It will help me spot my car in the parking lot filled with other white 3s. The strength and light weight of the wheel will be good for the track.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Now the waiting...


----------



## Tizozo (Mar 21, 2018)

how much are these forged wheels


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Tizozo said:


> how much are these forged wheels


Extremely reasonable for monoblock forged wheel.

https://www.getyourwheels.com/wheel...-size-all/wheel-bolt-pattern-all/vehicle-9098


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

Do you have pics of the back of the wheels? Do they have the sections between the lugs bored out to accomodate the bolt holding the rotor to the hub? Or does that need to be removed when using the VS wheels? Are they bored to 64.1 or require hubcentric rings? I originally wanted to go square but I’m assuming to get the same flushness, front to rear, I’d have to either go staggered or different offsets front-rear.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

N54tt said:


> Do you have pics of the back of the wheels? Do they have the sections between the lugs bored out to accomodate the bolt holding the rotor to the hub? Or does that need to be removed when using the VS wheels? Are they bored to 64.1 or require hubcentric rings? I originally wanted to go square but I'm assuming to get the same flushness, front to rear, I'd have to either go staggered or different offsets front-rear.


For the same flush fit front and rear, you'll want at least 5mm more on the rear but I have had people run squared and just run a 5mm spacer in the back so that they can at least rotate their awesome new setup.

Just got a set of these in for a Model 3 with the performance upgrade.

Special Chamfer to accommmodate the step in hub - check
Enough space for the rotor hold bolt - check
hub centric - check










Also, just remember that our first Model 3 that we had measured did not have a rotor hold bolt.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for the pic!! I definitely have the rotor hold bolt. Now just to decide if I’m going square with spacer, staggered, what color finish, vs02 or vs08. They don’t seem too different. Any differences in concavity.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

N54tt said:


> Thanks for the pic!! I definitely have the rotor hold bolt. Now just to decide if I'm going square with spacer, staggered, what color finish, vs02 or vs08. They don't seem too different. Any differences in concavity.


Visually, the VS08 would have more concavity than the VS02 just from a design standpoint.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Rotor bolts are more for safety during installation of rotor and caliper. I intend to remove mine when I swap wheels.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok...I’ve been looking all over the internet and starting to get confused on what finish options are avail and the differences. Specifically between brushed clear, brushed titanium, brushed silver? Also saw one in hyper silver...would that be the typical silver painted finish...like the stock 19/20’s? What’s the turn around time/suggested time to order? I’m east coast and winter season is coming...so I wouldn’t need them until March. Was looking at the website...thinking of going 20x8.5 and 20x10 but don’t see that as an option for model 3.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

N54tt said:


> Ok...I've been looking all over the internet and starting to get confused on what finish options are avail and the differences. Specifically between brushed clear, brushed titanium, brushed silver? Also saw one in hyper silver...would that be the typical silver painted finish...like the stock 19/20's? What's the turn around time/suggested time to order? I'm east coast and winter season is coming...so I wouldn't need them until March. Was looking at the website...thinking of going 20x8.5 and 20x10 but don't see that as an option for model 3.


Brushed Clear is just a full brushed with gloss or matte clear. Brushed Titanium is more of a Brushed Gunmetal color, can also be done in Gloss or Matte. Brushed Silver is Brushed face over Metallic Silver and a Hyper Silver would be more of a solid Silver all around, like most OE or aftermarket wheels.

Turn around time is about 6-8 weeks, 20X8.5 and 20X10 works as well as 20X9 and 20X10.5 or 20X11 rear.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The Matte Brushed Titanium finish looks too good. Looks perfect with the VS06's sharp design.
This set is going on a Tesla Model 3 Performance
20X8.5 - 22lbs
20X10 - 22lbs


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

$300 off your set on any size! Sale starts today and ends on Nov. 30th, 2018!
Hit us up for any questions on fitment and color options.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Brushed Clear is just a full brushed with gloss or matte clear. Brushed Titanium is more of a Brushed Gunmetal color, can also be done in Gloss or Matte. Brushed Silver is Brushed face over Metallic Silver and a Hyper Silver would be more of a solid Silver all around, like most OE or aftermarket wheels.
> 
> Turn around time is about 6-8 weeks, 20X8.5 and 20X10 works as well as 20X9 and 20X10.5 or 20X11 rear.


One more question about color options. What is the difference between brushed titanium, dark tint and double dark tint? My winter set is already gunmetal so was thinking of getting something lighter and not as dark. 
As far as offsets. With 20x8.5 and 20x10. What's the recommended offsets for performance brakes/suspension, nice and flush with fender without any poke? Not sure if I would lower it in the future.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

N54tt said:


> One more question about color options. What is the difference between brushed titanium, dark tint and double dark tint? My winter set is already gunmetal so was thinking of getting something lighter and not as dark.
> As far as offsets. With 20x8.5 and 20x10. What's the recommended offsets for performance brakes/suspension, nice and flush with fender without any poke? Not sure if I would lower it in the future.


Brushed Titanium is just a made up name for the finishing combinations of Brushed with Dark Tint or a specialized powder formula called Double Dark Tint. Ultimately, it's the same or similar finish.

20X8.5 +28 and 20X10 +38 would be something we can do for flush fit


----------



## David Herrera (Aug 1, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> I have a couple photos from this order but no other finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, what color option is on these VS08?
Thanks


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

David Herrera said:


> Hello, what color option is on these VS08?
> Thanks


Whatever colors that VS Forged can do. If you need examples, I would look at Stance and Vertini wheels. Certain type of finish you're looking for?


----------



## David Herrera (Aug 1, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> Whatever colors that VS Forged can do. If you need examples, I would look at Stance and Vertini wheels. Certain type of finish you're looking for?


I was just curious what color the VS08's are in the picture you guys posted.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

David Herrera said:


> I was just curious what color the VS08's are in the picture you guys posted.


On post #5? That would be Brushed Titanium. One of their standard finishes. The one you quoted is the VS12 in a Gloss Brushed Clear


----------



## David Herrera (Aug 1, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> On post #5? That would be Brushed Titanium. One of their standard finishes. The one you quoted is the VS12 in a Gloss Brushed Clear


Sorry, I meant the VS12's, thanks for clarifying. That color looks amazing.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tesla Model 3 Performance with Performance Upgrade sporting the VS Forged VS10!
These VS10 wheels are done in the Brushed Titanium finish
20X9 | 20X10.5


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Tesla Model 3 Performance with Performance Upgrade sporting the VS Forged VS10!
> These VS10 wheels are done in the Brushed Titanium finish
> 20X8.5 | 20X10


What are the offsets on that set? Any pics from the back or front looking down the side of the car?


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

Here's what my VS08's look like on my P3D+. Thanks to Josh for his help with my order.


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

Great to see the bronze on red! What offset is that? I see it is a 235/40/19, and the wheels look pretty flat faced and factory. Is it +35 to match factory wheels?


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

ppower said:


> Great to see the bronze on red! What offset is that? I see it is a 235/40/19, and the wheels look pretty flat faced and factory. Is it +35 to match factory wheels?


That's their gloss brushed bronze finish, I recall they had other bronze options as well. Offsets are all +30.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

roguenode said:


> Here's what my VS08's look like on my P3D+. Thanks to Josh for his help with my order.
> 
> View attachment 18935
> View attachment 18936


Looks great! How long was the wait for your VS Forged? I'm hitting the 2 months mark waiting for my matte brushed bronze VS16.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

beastmode13 said:


> Looks great! How long was the wait for your VS Forged? I'm hitting the 2 months mark waiting for my matte brushed bronze VS16.


Mine were 6 weeks order to delivery. Would love to see some pics once you get them.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Looks great! How long was the wait for your VS Forged? I'm hitting the 2 months mark waiting for my matte brushed bronze VS16.


Your set is actually in the air right now on the way to stateside. We'll do some measurements when we get them to make sure they were built to clear your new brake setup.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> Your set is actually in the air right now on the way to stateside. We'll do some measurements when we get them to make sure they were built to clear your new brake setup.


Hi Josh, any update on this? The wheels should be at stateside by now. Unless it did an Amelia Earheart


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Hi Josh, any update on this? The wheels should be at stateside by now. Unless it did an Amelia Earheart


They just landed stateside so they just need to do a QC on them and they'll be on their way here so I can measure them.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

VS16 Gloss Brushed Bronze finish, 19x9+35mm @ 21lb. These are directional, left/right. I ordered matte finish, so Josh is helping me get them refinished before I take delivery. Posting these now and adding photos of the matte finish when available for reference. These look amazing now on their own, but it will look better in matte on the car. Images borrowed from Get Your Wheels.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS Forged VS16 showing both left and right versions!
One is in a Gloss Brushed Bronze and the other in a Matte Brushed Bronze


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Looking forward to have them on my car.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The all new Kia Stinger GT getting the VS Forged upgrade!
VS Forged VS08 in Brushed Titanium in an OE+ setup of 19X8 with 19X9.5


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

After almost two months of waiting, finally received my VS16 in matte brush bronze, 19x9+35. Too busy this week, only opened one box for a quick photo. Hopefully get these mounted this weekend. These are directional, L/R.


----------



## Sg333 (Oct 6, 2018)

Those will look sweet. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## fancrazy7 (Oct 22, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> After almost two months of waiting, finally received my VS16 in matte brush bronze, 19x9+35. Too busy this week, only opened one box for a quick photo. Hopefully get these mounted this weekend. These are directional, L/R.
> View attachment 20565


are you looking to sell your stock 19" wheels?


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

fancrazy7 said:


> are you looking to sell your stock 19" wheels?


Yes, I'm looking to sell my stock 20", not 19".


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

I went with a slightly taller tires to get a bit more ground clearance before I lower the car a bit to narrow the wheel/fender gap. Net effect of maintaining stock ground clearance while narrowing the wheel/fender gap Loving the VS16 19x9+35 matte brushed bronze wheel on my car. I have a set of aftermarket brakes coming in 4-6weeks, it has 5mm thicker hat which effectively will make the wheel +30mm offset for a perfect flush alignment. 😀

Thanks Josh for helping me with the wheel.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

beastmode13 said:


> I went with a slightly taller tires to get a bit more ground clearance before I lower the car a bit to narrow the wheel/fender gap. Net effect of maintaining stock ground clearance while narrowing the wheel/fender gap Loving the VS16 19x9+35 matte brushed bronze wheel on my car. I have a set of aftermarket brakes coming in 4-6weeks, it has 5mm thicker hat which effectively will make the wheel +30mm offset for a perfect flush alignment. 😀
> 
> Thanks Josh for helping me with the wheel.


Looking good!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS Forged VS03 ordered in a Gloss Black Tinted Face finish.
What a beautiful finish!


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

@roguenode @beastmode13 have you been able to tell a difference in Wh/mi since you've made changes? Both of you went down to 19's but beastmode went to 255's.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

ppower said:


> @roguenode @beastmode13 have you been able to tell a difference in Wh/mi since you've made changes? Both of you went down to 19's but beastmode went to 255's.


330wh/mi with stock 235/35/20 (~2000+ miles), Sept to Jan. 
338wh/mi with 255/40/19 (less than 300 miles so far, 200 of it was +65mph), Jan only.

This is not a definitive comparison, as driving on the new setup is rather limited, plus the weather is cooler now. My new set up is 13mm or 1.9% larger in diameter, this helps offset some of the efficiency lost from wider contact patch and air profile. With the stock setup, 72mph speedometer reading in car equals 70mph GPS reading. With the new setup, in car speedometer and GPS readings are nearly identical.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Can you say flushed.  Setup info in previous posts.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Can you say flushed.  Setup info in previous posts.
> 
> View attachment 20916


Nice !! Looks to be a little more poke in that pic though 😜. Is that with the new rotors/thicker hats? Got pics of the rear?


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

ppower said:


> @roguenode @beastmode13 have you been able to tell a difference in Wh/mi since you've made changes? Both of you went down to 19's but beastmode went to 255's.


Near as I can tell comparing my commutes since the change from my Teslafi data, I'm getting at least 5% and possibly 10% range increase. Hard to tell given the temp drops since I was running the stock 20's as well as snow/ice, etc. I'm running stock 19 tire size, but I have Pirelli Sottozero III's on the VS Forged right now.


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. Being in colder temps is definitely difficult to gauge improvement. I just know I’d like to do SOMETHING to improve highway range a bit.


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Can you say flushed.  Setup info in previous posts.
> 
> View attachment 20916


This is after the brakes installed? So you're saying effectively 9" +30 with 255's.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

N54tt said:


> Nice !! Looks to be a little more poke in that pic though 😜. Is that with the new rotors/thicker hats? Got pics of the rear?


A slight poke is correct. I won't have the new brake setup until late Feb or March. I installed a 5mm spacer to simulate the thicker rotor hat, this is what is shown in my photo on post #58. Ideally I would like it to be 2~3mm less pronounce than what is now. Perhaps after all my brake mods, with enough clearance between wheel and caliper, I might opt to machine 2~3mm off the back of the wheel to make it less "poky".


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

ppower said:


> This is after the brakes installed? So you're saying effectively 9" +30 with 255's.


Yep, effectively +30mm offset wheel with 255 tires on stock two-piece performance+ brake rotor. In a few weeks, I will start a separate thread to document my wheel/tire/brake/suspension mods.


----------



## XSFSPD (Sep 17, 2018)

@GetYourWheels Are you guys able to get different wheels that can fit the Model 3 Performance with the performance upgrade package? I am looking at Vossen and Avant Garde wheels but would need to make sure they fit the performance upgrade hubs and calipers.

Thanks!


----------



## Nader (Mar 25, 2018)

For those looking to lower and trying to determine wheel offset remember that you will get more negative camber which will affect wheel fitment. Usually you can go lower offset. In a perfect world you’d lower first then measure for wheel fitment. Tire width is an important factor too. I’m looking towards a 9.5” width wheel with a 265 square tire setup with lower offset rear fitment.


----------



## XSFSPD (Sep 17, 2018)

Nader said:


> For those looking to lower and trying to determine wheel offset remember that you will get more negative camber which will affect wheel fitment. Usually you can go lower offset. In a perfect world you'd lower first then measure for wheel fitment. Tire width is an important factor too. I'm looking towards a 9.5" width wheel with a 265 square tire setup with lower offset rear fitment.


Not being a wheel suspension expert in ANY way... I am having Mountain Pass Performance coil overs, rear Toe and Camber arms all installed in the spring and I plan on going with 9.0" - 10" wheels...thinking 245 up front and 265 in the rear. Those rear Toe and Camber arms should be able to correct any issues I am hoping?

Now I am wondering if I should have everything installed using the OEM PUP 20" wheels before I decide on new wheels?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS Forged VS18 in the Gloss Brushed Bronze finish in a 20X11.5
Wrapped with a 335/25/20. Can you guess what car this will be going on?


----------



## ppower (Jul 25, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> VS Forged VS18 in the Gloss Brushed Bronze finish in a 20X11.5
> Wrapped with a 335/25/20. Can you guess what car this will be going on?​


​
Challenger or Camaro are the only ones I can think of that may take that wide square. My money is on a Challenger.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> VS Forged VS18 in the Gloss Brushed Bronze finish in a 20X11.5
> Wrapped with a 335/25/20. Can you guess what car this will be going on?


Corvette...maybe CTS-V? not sure if CTS-V can hold a 335 though...gonna say corvette


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The all new VS Forged VS19!
A new look at a split 5 spoke design. Looks like a layered 5 spoke rotational wheel.
What do you guys think?


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> The all new VS Forged VS19!
> A new look at a split 5 spoke design. Looks like a layered 5 spoke rotational wheel.
> What do you guys think?


That's hot. I need a second set of VS.


----------



## glamisduner (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd love to see VS19 on a 3. I actually really like VS01 best (I'd love to see that on a 3 too), but I think I want 19's instead of 20s. In the market and I'm liking what I see with VS forged. I'm thinking to go with 19x8.5 with 40 offset in satin black. Gosh the VS18 looks great too.

Do the directional patterns look backwards if you put the wheel on the other side of the car?

Should I get something other than a 40 offset in case of future brake mods? I have P3D-. It appears I can't send private messages yet....


----------



## Supaswol (Dec 23, 2018)

Wheels came out great.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS Forged VS06 done in the popular Gloss Black Tinted Face finish!




​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

glamisduner said:


> I'd love to see VS19 on a 3. I actually really like VS01 best (I'd love to see that on a 3 too), but I think I want 19's instead of 20s. In the market and I'm liking what I see with VS forged. I'm thinking to go with 19x8.5 with 40 offset in satin black. Gosh the VS18 looks great too.
> 
> Do the directional patterns look backwards if you put the wheel on the other side of the car?
> 
> Should I get something other than a 40 offset in case of future brake mods? I have P3D-. It appears I can't send private messages yet....


You do get a left and right side with the directional wheels with these VS Forged. I would do 19X8.5 +35 just in case of future brake mods since that usually has enough back pad for a larger caliper if needed. You can always e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Can you say flushed.  Setup info in previous posts.
> 
> View attachment 20916


Looks nice, say good bye to range..?


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> Looks nice, say good bye to range..?


Would purchase the LR RWD if I cared about range. 😂


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

Ordered today a set of VS10, 19x9+35 in gloss brushed titanium. Fingers crossed, knocked on wood that they will weigh less than 21 lbs. Guess we'll find out in ~10 weeks.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

ordered my set ~10 days ago. Hoping for everything to come in ahead of schedule


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw said:


> ordered my set ~10 days ago. Hoping for everything to come in ahead of schedule


I'm going on 9 weeks today...and no update yet. Only thing keeping me somewhat calm is that we got a dusting of snow this morning lol.

Update: actually just heard they're on the way stateside!!!


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

N54tt said:


> I'm going on 9 weeks today...and no update yet. Only thing keeping me somewhat calm is that we got a dusting of snow this morning lol.
> 
> Update: actually just heard they're on the way stateside!!!


Did your 9 weeks include the Chinese New Year holidays (week of 2/5)?


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

justaute said:


> Did your 9 weeks include the Chinese New Year holidays (week of 2/5)?


I ordered end of December...so it included both New Years lol. Could be why mine is taking on the longer side. But I have read some saying it took 6weeks...some 10wks. Purposely ordered a bit earlier to try and get it by spring....and allowed for some delays. If I learned one thing this being my first Tesla.....everything takes longer than expected lol


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Do the VS Forged wheels use OEM lugs or tuner lugs ?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

dfw said:


> Do the VS Forged wheels use OEM lugs or tuner lugs ?


They all get built for tuner lugs.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

Man...this thread sure is quiet.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

justaute said:


> Man...this thread sure is quiet.


It's been 11 weeks since placing the order. Hopefully these bad boys were shipped out to me today!


----------



## jeremykyletran (Dec 28, 2018)

@GetYourWheels any new pictures of the VS19 on a car or in another color?
possibly thinking about these in a unique finish. Are they true directional?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

@jeremykyletran - That's a great question... the VS19 is such a new design that I am having Vertini contact their factory to confirm whether these will be released in a true directional option. I will let you guys know as soon as I hear from them!
No pics yet of this style.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

N54tt said:


> It's been 11 weeks since placing the order. Hopefully these bad boys were shipped out to me today!
> 
> View attachment 23293
> View attachment 23294


Hope so ! rears look wide!


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw said:


> Hope so ! rears look wide!


FedEx has them scheduled for Wednesday. Hoping to do a quick test fit As soon as they're dropped off. If everything is 👍 will start coating them and install them over the weekend!

Posted specs on another thread. 20x8.5 +28 and 20x10 +35. Running Tesla acoustic tech pilot sport 4s 235/35 and 275/30. Don't know official weights. VS02 weigh the lightest...but these shouldn't be much more...will get total weights when they arrive.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

N54tt said:


> FedEx has them scheduled for Wednesday. Hoping to do a quick test fit As soon as they're dropped off. If everything is 👍 will start coating them and install them over the weekend!
> 
> Posted specs on another thread. 20x8.5 +28 and 20x10 +35. Running Tesla acoustic tech pilot sport 4s 235/30 and 275/30. Don't know official weights. VS02 weigh the lightest...but these shouldn't be much more...will get total weights when they arrive.


front tire size *235/35/20


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> front tire size *235/35/20


Oops typo...that's what I meant to type. Happen to get wheel weights before tires were mounted?


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

N54tt said:


> FedEx has them scheduled for Wednesday. Hoping to do a quick test fit As soon as they're dropped off. If everything is 👍 will start coating them and install them over the weekend!
> 
> Posted specs on another thread. 20x8.5 +28 and 20x10 +35. Running Tesla acoustic tech pilot sport 4s 235/35 and 275/30. Don't know official weights. VS02 weigh the lightest...but these shouldn't be much more...will get total weights when they arrive.


Very nice. Look forward to seeing them installed. Too bad I picked one of the heaviest in VS10, but I love its aesthetics.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

N54tt said:


> Oops typo...that's what I meant to type. Happen to get wheel weights before tires were mounted?


Unfortunately I did not...


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

jeremykyletran said:


> @GetYourWheels any new pictures of the VS19 on a car or in another color?
> possibly thinking about these in a unique finish. Are they true directional?


We just got news from their factory that the VS19 is a true directional wheel!


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

There should be a tracking system for the wheels getting built, like Domino's does for their pizza.


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

dfw said:


> There should be a tracking system for the wheels getting built, like Domino's does for their pizza.


That would be nice. I'm only 4 weeks in, though.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

Delivered today. Did a test fit and took a quick pic. In the process of coating them...will post better pics once I finally get them mounted.


----------



## jeremykyletran (Dec 28, 2018)

GetYourWheels said:


> We just got news from their factory that the VS19 is a true directional wheel!


is the pictured finish on the site for the VS19 brushed DDT?

Would running square 20x9.5 + 33 with 255/35/20 work on an AWD non performance model?
Also, what would the lead time on these look like?

Thanks!


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

@jeremykyletran I'll let gyw confirm....but in my research it seems like brushed DDT and brushed titanium,which I got, are the same finishes.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

Car and wheels are alittle dirty with a coating of dust/dirt but was out doing errands and decided to take some quick pics.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

What did you have them coated with ?

Trying to decide between staying with the 4s or going with Hankooks.

Liked the Hankooks on my turbo S2000, and the Tesla is eating the Michelins.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw said:


> What did you have them coated with ?
> 
> Trying to decide between staying with the 4s or going with Hankooks.
> 
> Liked the Hankooks on my turbo S2000, and the Tesla is eating the Michelins.


I just used some Gyeon CanCoat that I had left over. Used it for my winter set and had held up great. Very little agitation needed to wash off any salt/road grime throughout the winter. Haven't ran Hankook since way back in my autox days. Used to run the Hankook ventus rs2 and falken Azenis rt615. How quick Are your michelin's running down? Ps4s? Aggressive driving?


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes, ps4s.

Yes, pretty aggressive driving.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Heard last week that my wheels had arrived.

Less than 5 weeks from order to arrival in America.

Just waiting on tire install and coilover shipment.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw said:


> Heard last week that my wheels had arrived.
> 
> Less than 5 weeks from order to arrival in America.
> 
> Just waiting on tire install and coilover shipment.


Sweet!! Much quicker than mine! What did you end up getting?


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Vs06, 9.5 and 11 widths. Wanted 21s and wider, but kept with more conservative option.


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

dfw said:


> Heard last week that my wheels had arrived.
> 
> Less than 5 weeks from order to arrival in America.
> 
> Just waiting on tire install and coilover shipment.


Very nice. Still waiting for my VS10. Ordered on 3/25.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

About a month after me, so hopefully you get good news in 3-4 weeks!


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

dfw said:


> About a month after me, so hopefully you get good news in 3-4 weeks!


Oops...meant to type 2/25, instead of 3/25. That means another week? haha


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

They arrived today. Hopefully can put them on tomorrow.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

I think the wheels look a lot better when installed, but it's hard to photograph them in the overcast weather we've been having.

I don't think you can go much wider than 9.5 and whatever offset I have (I think it's around 40). There was literally millimeters between inner rim barrel and upper control arm. It looks like I could've gone wider in the rear  I'll get measurements whenever coilovers come in.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

dfw said:


> I don't think you can go much wider than 9.5 and whatever offset I have (I think it's around 40). There was literally millimeters between inner rim barrel and upper control arm. It looks like I could've gone wider in the rear  I'll get measurements whenever coilovers come in.


That jives with the measurements Mad Hungarian made a while back.



Mad Hungarian said:


> Re wheels, we did do a full 3D sweep of the calipers and all relevant suspension and body components. Just got the data uploaded and it's showing a LOT of options. At least on the upside of things...
> *Go Big or Go Home* - 9.5" wide fronts and 11.0" rears in 18" / 19" / 20" are NO problem, there is actually a little more room under there than a Model S.





Mad Hungarian said:


> Just for those who are interested in Going To 11 in back, this is easily done by increasing the rear offset as there's gobs more room to the inside of the fenderwell. Which makes sense as the OE staggered 19×9.5 and 20x10.0 rears have a higher offset of +45 to keep them tucked in.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Just as an FYI, I have x11's in the rear.

Where the face sits is perfect for my taste, just think that x12-x13 would've been easily doable.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw said:


> Just as an FYI, I have x11's in the rear.
> 
> Where the face sits is perfect for my taste, just think that x12-x13 would've been easily doable.


Post is worthless without pics lol. Post em up!!


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Lol, it's hard because the piano black is so dark, that the wheels themselves look bad in pictures.

I'll get some showing how they sit and rear stance.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

anyone have trouble with the GYW supplied sensors and their car ? 3 days out of the past ~10, I get a "car can't communicate with TPMS" message on the screen.

Previously, the message has gone away after I park and drive it again (after a few hours sitting). Message appeared yesterday evening and still on the car through today.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw said:


> anyone have trouble with the GYW supplied sensors and their car ? 3 days out of the past ~10, I get a "car can't communicate with TPMS" message on the screen.
> 
> Previously, the message has gone away after I park and drive it again (after a few hours sitting). Message appeared yesterday evening and still on the car through today.


I initially had issues with getting my VS Forged set to connect. Tried, two button reset, powered down in menu...nothing. Went home had a quick bite ~15-20min, went out again...and within minutes it picked up and registered. What I realized what might have been the difference was locking it and letting it sit and maybe reset/shut down itself? A couple days later i threw on my winter set from TireRack....which picked up quickly(like it had the first time I threw them on). Went home and threw on the VS Forged again. Kept it locked and sitting while changing the tires....jumped back in and again within a few minutes TPMS showed up again.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Hm. The signals got picked up within 20 minutes of initial install and a brief drive to check for rubbing for me. I was pleasantly surprised it was so easy.

Problems didn't start till a couple days later.

Tried the 2 button restart yesterday, no change/help.

Warning has been on for 3 days now.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Error I'm getting. Hm. Sounds like sensor/battery issue, but not completely sure if the verbiage translates to the real issue.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw said:


> Error I'm getting. Hm. Sounds like sensor/battery issue, but not completely sure if the verbiage translates to the real issue.


That's a little different than the error I was getting. Think mine said "TPMS system fault, contact Tesla for service".

Did you contact GYW? I'm sure they'll help troubleshoot and take care of you.

BTW still waiting on some pics of your setup!!!


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

Can't wait to weigh and install these this weekend. 19x9 and will go with 245-40 Michelin AS3+.


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

nice. classic design.


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

VS10 installed. 19x9. Michelin 245/40. Weight of the wheel is ~20.3 lbs.

2019-05-04_03-53-41


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Haven't seen the top white line blacked out. Interesting.

Car is looking good! Needs to be lowered lol


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

dfw said:


> Haven't seen the top white line blacked out. Interesting.
> 
> Car is looking good! Needs to be lowered lol


haha...yah, would like to lower the car by about an inch. Still not sure which direction to go, MPP vs UP.


----------



## wokuku (Dec 17, 2018)

What kind of lug nuts are people getting for their wheels? I see some of them look like black close ended. Need specs


----------



## jjwangmdo (Apr 20, 2019)

Beautiful wheels but does anyone know if they are TuV or VIA certified? Haven't been able to see stamps on any of the posted pics and wondering if owners can comment. I inquired directly with GYW who said they are manufactured in Taiwan and said they are JWL/VIA certified but would like confirmation from owners with first hand experience after not being able to see the JWL/VIA stamp in any pics. Thanks in advance for helping me with my due diligence.


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

So sick but a lot of dime. Need another job 😩


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

wokuku said:


> What kind of lug nuts are people getting for their wheels? I see some of them look like black close ended. Need specs


I use these with my bronze VS16.

Gorilla Automotive 71643NBC Black... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

Bought a wheel & tire package from GYW, very happy with how everything turned out. John Sano helped me a lot, I had a good idea of what I wanted but he was very knowledgeable and helpful to complete the purchase. Highly recommended.
Here's the specs:
Tesla Model LR 3 RWD
VS Forged VS06 gloss black with tinted face
19x9.5, 5x114.3, +35 square setup
Michelin Pilot Sport 4s 265/35/19
TPMS sensor compatible w tesla
Black lug nuts
Black valve stems
The tires have a front & back but are bidirectional and since they are all the same they can be fully rotated around the car making it very practical 😀
I plan on lowering the car w Mountain Pass Performance's coilovers so I'll get some more/better pictures once those come in (backordered).
One last thing, I ordered a set of wheel locks but they ended up too long then found an alternate that fit exactly and were almost identical to the black lug nuts included with this wheel package. GYW didn't sell these but they should! Part# DPA-LCB3L8CP-BK05LK4


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

GetYourWheels said:


> *VS Forged VS02 in Satin Black!*
> These were built in a specific OE+ fitment to re-use with stock tires
> 19X8 = 19lbs
> 19X9 = 20lbs


I have a stupid question. on a 19X8 setup for the VS02...what offset would that be? Would it go down to 25 for front and rear squared? I know the TSW bathrurst can get 9 wide with a 30 offset and you're almost flush. @GetYourWheels


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS Forged VS19 in the Satin Black finish engineered specifically for this lovely Tesla Model 3


----------



## dfw (Nov 8, 2018)

Numbersix said:


> Bought a wheel & tire package from GYW, very happy with how everything turned out. John Sano helped me a lot, I had a good idea of what I wanted but he was very knowledgeable and helpful to complete the purchase. Highly recommended.
> Here's the specs:
> Tesla Model LR 3 RWD
> VS Forged VS06 gloss black with tinted face
> ...


 good wheel choice


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Say hello to the all new VS Forged VS20!
What do you guys think?


----------



## justaute (Dec 15, 2018)

Fwiw. VS Forged has VIA stamp. Here is my vs10


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Audi RS4 all the way from Europe sporting the VS Forged VS01 in the Brushed Titanium finish!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS Forged VS12 in the Brushed Titanium finish engineered specifically for this lovely Tesla Model 3



















When our customer came by for the install just before lowering his Tesla Model 3!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS Forged VS09 in the Brushed Titanium finish engineered specifically for customer's Jeep GC Trackhawk!
Built to meet the required load ratings of the vehicle in 22X10.5 all around.
Yes they do come in left and right sides!


























​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Starting at $2600 for 20x10 20x11
Full custom built, Offsets of your choice.*

50% deposit required to get the order started.

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

*[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS16 Custom made for Model 3

Contact us for your custom set.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

gs, Ca

A moment ago
New
Add bookmark
#130










VS01 brushed silver looks awesome and your wallet will thank you for it.

Any questions, reach out.
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

GET your FORGED WHEELS today

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS08 on Model 3
Worth the wait 

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

View attachment 660323


Happy Friday,
Contact me for your most affordable forged wheels.
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS07 Directional design goes well with any Tesla Models










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS03 full forged set installed on BMW M4*

If you need a set, Contact me.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*True forged 6061 Monoblock Wheels

VS19*

Made to order
Bespoke finish and fitment

Contact me for your set.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS FORGED 20 INCH weighs 21lbs

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Best priced TRUE FORGED wheels
made to order.*

Contact me for your set.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Best priced true forged in the market- VS FORGED!*

Get yours ordered today.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

SIMPLY AMAZING.

Contact me for your true forged set today. Amazing quality without the big $$$
Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

REPOST, VS12'S looks amazing, lighter than OEM

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TRUE FORGED 6061 ALUMINUM

Cleanest 5 spoke design

Who needs a set?
Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Best priced true forged wheels in the aftermarket world

Contact me for your set

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

WORTH THE WAIT










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS FORGED 
True forged monoblock

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou 
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS FORGED VS01
Custom build to order

Contact me for your set
Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BEST PRICED TRUE FORGED in the Market without sacrificing quality

VS FORGED

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Just a quick reminder on how nice VS FORGED wheels are specially with Brushed Clear Finish.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Have a wonderful labor Day weekend.
Be safe everyone

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS20 BRUSHED CLEAR










ORDER YOURS TODAY.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*PRICE INCREASE STARTS TOMORROW*

who wants to place the order and save?

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*LAST DAY before price increase*

Thank you for those who placed a deposit today.

Any one else?

Contact me
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS19 on one of our customers MODEL 3










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS19'S in Matte Black.*

Build time is long but worth the wait.

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

2 different finishes on the same wheel.
*VS FORGED VS01*










*True forged made to order
6061 Aluminum*

Contact me to order your set.
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

VS07 with CUSTOM FINISH: BRUSHED CANDY RED.

















Contact me if any questions.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS Forged VS06 in Full Gloss Black*

Clean 5 spoke narrow split wheel design perfect for a classic 5 spoke look with a modern touch!




























Give me a call or shoot me an e-mail!

*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Exotic forged with Exotic Sports Car!*

*VS01 with Brushed Titanium Finish.*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS02 SPLIT 5 SPOKE X AUDI RS3*

*CONTACT ME for your set.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS FORGED VS08*
One of the most popular design from VS FORGED

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS FORGED VS08 with Brushed Candy Red Apple*

Who's in for the most affordable, TRUE FORGED wheels.
Best bang or the $$$

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Not all FORGED are priced the same!

VS FORGED = BEST PRICED*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Best priced true forged wheels, VS10 in Brushed Titanium fitted on a JDM V8.

Order your VS FORGED now and get it in time for spring/summer.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

007 would rock it!! lol

*VS FORGED* looks great with the brushed bronze finish.

Order yours today.
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VS FORGED, WORTH THE WAIT.*

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184
*​


----------

